# Sonderpreis: Sapphire HD 5870, Intel Core i5-750 und weitere Produkte mit PCGH-only-Rabatt [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Februar 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Sonderpreis: Sapphire HD 5870, Intel Core i5-750 und weitere Produkte mit PCGH-only-Rabatt [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Sonderpreis: Sapphire HD 5870, Intel Core i5-750 und weitere Produkte mit PCGH-only-Rabatt [Anzeige]


----------



## kuer (11. Februar 2010)

Na ja, wenn man eine 5870 für den Preis als Angebot sehen will ok. In meinen Augen ist das was anderes


----------



## The_Schroeder (11. Februar 2010)

Muss ich meinem Vorredner recht geben, die Preise sind nicht wirklich vorzug, da zB der i5 auch in anderen Shops für den Preis, teilweise 3-4€ billiger läuft...


----------



## Insertcity (11. Februar 2010)

Das hat nichts mit Rabatt zu tun


----------



## mad-onion (11. Februar 2010)

ALso ich denke schon dass es was mit Rabatt zu tun hat.
Ich betreibe ebenfalls einen onlineshop für pc-hardware und kann nur soviel sagen; wenn manche hier wüssten welche Preise man als Händler hinnehmen muss, würden sie wissen, dass z.B. im Falle der 5870 für den Händler dabei nichtmal 10% übrigbleiben, ganz zu schweigen von der Verfügbarkeit und der daraus resultierenden Preise (auch bei Großhändlern).

Allerdings sollte man mit seinem "Geiz-ist-geil-Kaufverhalten" etwas vorsichtiger sein. Zu einem gewissen Teil sind die günstigsten Preise in Preisvergleichen überhaupt erst durch Grauwaren möglich, was dann unangenehme Folgen haben kann. Beispielsweise eine HDD, schön günstig abestaubt, gibt nach ein paar Monaten den Geist auf: Garantiefall...Aaaber... die Platten waren nicht für den europäischen Markt bestimmt und haben daher in der EU keinen Anspruch auf Herstellergarantie. Und dann? 

Wie gesagt ist nur ein Beispiel, es könnte ebensogut eine 400€ Graka oder ein I7 oder eben alles was man so im IT-Sektor zu kaufen kriegt sein...

Wer also auf jeden Cent schaut und dabei Firmen blind vertraut, könnte sich auf sehr dünnes Eis begeben. Die paar Euro die ihr eurem Einkauf spart, könntet ihr also in einem solchen Fall bitter bereuen.


----------



## leorphee (11. Februar 2010)

Sonderpreis???? 
Ich habe meine 5870 für 315,- € vor einem Monat bekommen...


----------



## tm0975 (11. Februar 2010)

389,90 € - 388,90 € macht einen *Rabatt von 1 €*. Ich fühle mich da nur bedingt motiviert.


----------



## XETH (11. Februar 2010)

sapphire hd 5870 für 388 €? wo ist da der rabatt wenn ein blick auf hardwareschotte selbige für 345 € anbietet?

Die wollen mich wohl verarschen...
Ich glaub die wollen mich wirklich verarschen!


----------



## kuer (11. Februar 2010)

mad-onion schrieb:


> ALso ich denke schon dass es was mit Rabatt zu tun hat.
> Ich betreibe ebenfalls einen onlineshop für pc-hardware und kann nur soviel sagen; wenn manche hier wüssten welche Preise man als Händler hinnehmen muss, würden sie wissen, dass z.B. im Falle der 5870 für den Händler dabei nichtmal 10% übrigbleiben, ganz zu schweigen von der Verfügbarkeit und der daraus resultierenden Preise (auch bei Großhändlern).
> 
> Allerdings sollte man mit seinem "Geiz-ist-geil-Kaufverhalten" etwas vorsichtiger sein. Zu einem gewissen Teil sind die günstigsten Preise in Preisvergleichen überhaupt erst durch Grauwaren möglich, was dann unangenehme Folgen haben kann. Beispielsweise eine HDD, schön günstig abestaubt, gibt nach ein paar Monaten den Geist auf: Garantiefall...Aaaber... die Platten waren nicht für den europäischen Markt bestimmt und haben daher in der EU keinen Anspruch auf Herstellergarantie. Und dann?
> ...


 

Na ja. Generel gebe ich dir recht, was das ...billig-billig....angeht. Ich kenne aber auch das Gegenstück. Der Laden in dem ich meine erste 5870 gekauft habe und eine 5770(damals bei erscheinen). Da lag die 5870 bei 300,-€ und die 5770 bei 120,-€. Kurz nach meinem kauf war die 5870 auf 399,-€ und die 5770 auf 159,-€ geklettert. So mag es sein das du mit deinem Laden deine Preise an den Kunden weiter gibst. Das ist aber nicht immer, oder nur selten der Fall. Ich bin bereit für gute Leistung auch gutes Geld zu bezahlen. Aber ich bin nicht bereit mehr Geld als nötig zu bezahlen. Eine 5870 ist um die 300,-€ Wert, aber keine 400,-€. Den das sind nicht nur ein Paar Euro, sondern ein haufen Geld für mich.
Aber du kannst mir mal den Link zu deinem Online Shop geben. Vieleicht kommen wir mal ins Geschäft. 

Edit: Habe den Link schon gesehen


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Februar 2010)

Als ich den Titel gelesen hatte dachte ich vielleicht gäbs ne 5870 für unter 300€ (wo sie ja meist nur etwas darüber liegt) und dann DAS... ich musste spontan lachen^^


----------



## XETH (11. Februar 2010)

das ist nur werbung wie man an "[Anzeige]" erkennen kann. 

wie stellt HoH sicher, dass nur PCGH-Leser diese "Schnäppchen" erhalten? Schließlich heißt es ja im Titel dicke "PCGH-only-Rabatt". Benutzerverifikation oder einfach nur Verarsche?


----------



## Mosed (11. Februar 2010)

Dann schauen wir doch mal in den Preisvergleich:

- Sapphire HD 5870 1024MB (HOH - 388,90 Euro) - günstigster Shop: 354,86€
- Intel Core i5-750 (HOH - 157,90 Euro) - günstigster Shop: 156,68€
- Samsung SpinPoint F2 1500GB (HOH - 82,90 Euro)  - günstigster Shop: 80,90€
- Samsung SSD 64GB PB22-J/PM800 2.5" (HOH - 139,90 Euro) - 148,89

Resultat:
Graka völlig überteuert - selbst mit Rabatt, CPU und Festplatte im normalen Bereich, SSD ist 11€ günstiger.

1 von 4 Produkten hat also einen nutzbaren Rabatt. Immerhin etwas.


----------



## Gunna (11. Februar 2010)

Reißt einen nicht wirklich vom Hocker. Die 5870 wär interessant gewesen, wenn´s wirklich ein Hammerpreis wär ...


----------



## XETH (11. Februar 2010)

HOH hat nicht behauptet dass sie die Artikel zum günstigsten Preis anbieten  da steht nur Sonderpreis und PCGH-Rabatt. Dass das der günstigste Preis sein soll, oder gar auch nur günstig steht nirgendwo, es bezieht sich eben nur auf HOH, aber das interessiert ja den Rest der Welt zurecht nicht *G*

Es ist nur billige Werbung die Schnäppchen vortäuscht, welche keine sind.
Ich frag mich eh was das PCGH-LEser Rabatt Gerede eigentlich bringen soll, wo ist da die Exklusivität für PCGH-Leser? Ich lese keine PCGH, darf ich nun auch bestellen? Irreführend finde ich das.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (11. Februar 2010)

XETH schrieb:


> HOH hat nicht behauptet dass sie die Artikel zum günstigsten Preis anbieten  da steht nur Sonderpreis und PCGH-Rabatt. Dass das der günstigste Preis sein soll, oder gar auch nur günstig steht nirgendwo, es bezieht sich eben nur auf HOH, aber das interessiert ja den Rest der Welt zurecht nicht *G*
> 
> Es ist nur billige Werbung die Schnäppchen vortäuscht, welche keine sind.
> Ich frag mich eh was das PCGH-LEser Rabatt Gerede eigentlich bringen soll, wo ist da die Exklusivität für PCGH-Leser? Ich lese keine PCGH, darf ich nun auch bestellen? Irreführend finde ich das.



Das bezieht sich auf die PCGH-Online-Leser, und es gibt ab an zu ein paar Gutscheine oder sowas in den Zeitschriften.
Die Schnäppchen sind nicht superbillig aber zumindestens im PReisvergleich recht weit günstig, und somit für HOH-Stammkunden keine schlechte Wahl...

Das es ein wenig WErbung ist ist klar, aber ein Fehlkauf sind min. die Hälfte der ANgebote auch nicht!

BEi vielen Shops sind die Versandkosten/Lieferzeiten/schlechten Bewertungen auch noch mitzuberechnen!


----------



## Bummsbirne (11. Februar 2010)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Als ich den Titel gelesen hatte dachte ich vielleicht gäbs ne 5870 für unter 300€ (wo sie ja meist nur etwas darüber liegt) und dann DAS... ich musste spontan lachen^^




Dito! Obwohl eine 5870er für 300€ doch echt ma sehr sehr nett wäre.


Hab zwar schon etliche Male bei HOH bestellt. War auch Bestens zufrieden. Da war es aber entweder wirklich das billigste Angebot oder HOH war der günstigste Anbieter der es verfügbar hatte. (zwar nicht zum günstigsten Preis...aber zu einem "normalen" Preis. Und wenigstens zu einem normalen Preis LIEFERBAR).


Aber diese Aktion find ich echt fürn Po. Und nicht, dass jetz wieder Stimmen laut werden wie:  "Immer diese Gierigen die mit nichts zufrieden sind!"


Ob die Werbeaktion ein Erfolg ist bleibt abzuwarten. Und mir ist es egal ob es sogenannte "Grauware" ist. Wenn das Teil kaputt geht muss als allererst der HÄNDLER für Ersatz sorgen bzw. reparieren.

Und falls der HERSTELLER ein Reparieren ablehnt, kann er sich sicher sein, dass das seinem Ruf eher schadet. Von daher is mir das egal. Ich möchte Geld sparen und deshalb geh ich zum günstigsten Shop....eine halbwegs positive Bewertung muss er natürlich haben.


----------



## sniggerz (11. Februar 2010)

Wer sparen will guckt bei ebay und sieht eine 5870 aus den usa für 310€ inklusive versandkosten nach deutschland (das problem mit dem zoll lässt sich auch lösen wohl dem der weiß wie )


----------



## push@max (11. Februar 2010)

Wie bereits gesagt...der Preis für die Sapphire ist wohl echt kein gutes Angebot.

300€ wäre ein guter Preis


----------



## MisterBombastic (13. Februar 2010)

Zum Vorzugspreis ? Die Sapphire gibt es doch schon für 364,90 Euro inkl. Dirt 2, auch bei HoH 

Landingpages Sapphire HD 5870 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe F R Aktion - hoh.de


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. Februar 2010)

Kann mir PCGH mal bitte sagen, wo da der Rabatt ist? All diese Produkte bekomme ich günstiger oder zum selbigen Preis.


----------



## kaputtnix (13. Februar 2010)

ist der kühlkörper aus gold?


----------



## Xel'Naga (13. Februar 2010)

Ist echt schade das PCGH immer mehr zu einer Werbeplattform wird.
Die Werbung auf der Seite selbst stört mich nicht - da ich Adblock+ installiert habe. 
Aber die Diversen Artikel von ihren Werbepartnern sind schon lästig.
Und bei HOH kann ich ehrlich gesagt keine Sonderpreise entdecken.


----------



## XNuclearWinterX (13. Februar 2010)

Auch ich finde das die Qualität von PCGH langsam in Richtung einer Werbeplatform geht...
Die PCGH Bundels sind meist nur umgefärbt oder Qualitativ schlechter als die Orginale oder sind dann überteuert im vergleich zum eintelkauf wie z.B. beim Bundle von Kühlkörper mit "siltent" Lüfter dieser ist im Praktischem Betrieb auch nicht wirklich Leiser unter auslastung da er wesentlich weniger Luft fördert als der orginal lüfter der dann aber nicht voll ausgelastet ist.


----------



## Bummsbirne (13. Februar 2010)

XNuclearWinterX schrieb:


> Auch ich finde das die Qualität von PCGH langsam in Richtung einer Werbeplatform geht...





Dito!


----------

